# How do you?



## oliveruk (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi,

I am currently studying for my electrical engineering degree, having worked as an electrician I feel that many small firms are missing out on using IT to reduce the amount of time spent on organising jobs, H&S, legislation, rather then being onsite! 

If you could fill out this 5 min survey (multiple choice ) that would be really helpful.

Cheers 
Olly

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1mOavsAslubsxGNj9HgCniZn6tnG2_9TXJUbKjSM5IUM/viewform


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Dear lad

you're in a room with seasoned EC's that usually have bits of  salesmen in their _stool _any given day.....

~CS~


----------

